# White substance in urine



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello, I've searched high and low and it doesn't appear that this is a common thing at all. This morning when Prince had his first wee there was a lot of white stuff swirled into it. It was smooth, not frothy or foamy or anything. He did another wee this afternoon with a little bit in it so I've managed to get a sample for the vet which I will take when they open soon.
Prince is 9 weeks old and is on JWB complete dry puppy.
Has anyone any idea what this might be? I'm wondering if it is protein perhaps? Or could it be a UTI?
If anyone has any ideas I'd be grateful xox


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I'd plump for some kind of sheath infection. Will probably be easy to sort once the vet has tested it


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! We are just back from another traumatic vet visit for Prince! He has the beginnings of an infection the vet thinks, the white stuff is protein and his temp is slightly raised so he got an anti biotic injection, he squealed the place down poor thing, and a course of anti biotics.
So hopefully that'll be him sorted now xox


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Prince  At least you caught it early so hopefully it will clear up quickly


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Poor Prince  At least you caught it early so hopefully it will clear up quickly


Thank you, I hope so! I've been googling about protein in urine and there's a lot about diabetes, so now I'm worried! But hopefully it's just an infection even though that sounds bad lol xox


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tiggerthumper said:


> Thank you, I hope so! I've been googling about protein in urine and there's a lot about diabetes, so now I'm worried! But hopefully it's just an infection even though that sounds bad lol xox


Im sure he will be fine  Banjo used to have cloudy pee 1st thing in the mornings when he was a puppy but it was his puppy food  still had to chase him round for a sample though  its even harder when they are little :lol: but at least he was'nt so suspicious of us collecting one then


----------



## K8tvg (Aug 5, 2016)

tiggerthumper said:


> Hello, I've searched high and low and it doesn't appear that this is a common thing at all. This morning when Prince had his first wee there was a lot of white stuff swirled into it. It was smooth, not frothy or foamy or anything. He did another wee this afternoon with a little bit in it so I've managed to get a sample for the vet which I will take when they open soon.
> Prince is 9 weeks old and is on JWB complete dry puppy.
> Has anyone any idea what this might be? I'm wondering if it is protein perhaps? Or could it be a UTI?
> If anyone has any ideas I'd be grateful xox


hi I realise this was an old post but did princes wee look like this can you tell me please


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

K8tvg said:


> hi I realise this was an old post but did princes wee look like this can you tell me please


This member hasn't been on for over a year, so I would suggest try and get a sample and pop to the vet


----------



## K8tvg (Aug 5, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> This member hasn't been on for over a year, so I would suggest try and get a sample and pop to the vet


Thank you we are taking a sample in today, new to this forum but thought I'd give it a try


----------



## Danielle Kennedy (Nov 5, 2016)

K8tvg said:


> hi I realise this was an old post but did princes wee look like this can you tell me please


Hi my puppy keeps weeing like that. She's 5 months old. Did yours have an infection? Xx


----------



## Danielle Kennedy (Nov 5, 2016)

Danielle Kennedy said:


> Hi my puppy keeps weeing like that. She's 5 months old. Did yours have an infection? Xx





K8tvg said:


> hi I realise this was an old post but did princes wee look like this can you tell me please


 I'm new to this and don't no if i sent it right lol. My puppy she's 5 months and drinks loads but her wee sometimes is like this? Did your dog have an infection? Don't no if you can see the picture I uploaded but it's exactly like the one you put x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Danielle Kennedy said:


> I'm new to this and don't no if i sent it right lol. My puppy she's 5 months and drinks loads but her wee sometimes is like this? Did your dog have an infection? Don't no if you can see the picture I uploaded but it's exactly like the one you put x


The member you've quoted hasn't been on in a few months & the thread itself is years old, probably your best course of action is to talk to a vet as it's impossible for people to diagnose things like this via the internet.


----------



## K8tvg (Aug 5, 2016)

Danielle Kennedy said:


> Hi my puppy keeps weeing like that. She's 5 months old. Did yours have an infection? Xx


hi we took a sample in and there was nothing wrong with her, the vet said she had no infections etc what they said was to look at the surface of the floor , it's the surface that made the White substance as it was actually just froth! we still kept an eye on her but that's what it seemed to be has happened once or twice since but I've watched her closely and it was always just froth , obviously still take a sample to the vets just incase


----------

